
Show HN: API based promotion engine for personalised pricing - joe_siva
https://stack.promo/
======
joe_siva
Hi everyone,

We help businesses create and manage promotions without worrying about the
complexity of building different promotion types. We are building scalable
promotions engine which businesses integrate with to provide a personalised
shopping experience to customers.

Our APIs are available here
[https://stack.promo/api/index.html](https://stack.promo/api/index.html). Once
the integration is complete, businesses can configure and service promotions
to the customers using the web portal.

We have completed the MVP and it will be great to get your feedback and
comments.

Thanks you.

Regards, Joe

